# Wading for eyes



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

A little tight on cash due to two kids in college. If you had to choose 5 stickbaits for casting what would they be? Local lakes not erie. I want to get my son some baits he can cast to keep him busy while in school.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Rapala H10 husky jerk, rapala F11 floater, smithwick rogue, smithwick rogue Jr, bomber long A


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ty


----------



## bomber24 (Jun 13, 2017)

Rapala f11 floater rapala f11 floater rapala f11 floater rapala f11 floater


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Storm thunder stick, thunder stick jr , rouge, X rap, husky jerk .


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

bomber24 said:


> Rapala f11 floater rapala f11 floater rapala f11 floater rapala f11 floater


 Come on, you're holding out. That's only 4.


----------



## bomber24 (Jun 13, 2017)

Lol sorry. All serious though i love wading for eyes in early spring. I have used bombers and storm thundersticks but for some reason the f 11 just creams them. This is at pymatuning lake which thats all everyone using


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

When do they start coming in the shallows and how long do they keep doing so? Also is it best to fish in day or night then? I never fished early spring for them as I am usually after crappie but I am thinking of changing it up this year.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

dirtandleaves said:


> Rapala H10 husky jerk, rapala F11 floater, smithwick rogue, smithwick rogue Jr, bomber long A


I like this list alot.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Sluggo said:


> When do they start coming in the shallows and how long do they keep doing so? Also is it best to fish in day or night then? I never fished early spring for them as I am usually after crappie but I am thinking of changing it up this year.


If able start during this next warm up... it might be slow at first but get a feel for the area,keep going back at different times. I'd guess now to april the nite bite should be good. But if your not catching any at night try during the day. They can be caught shallow all the way to summer. Sometimes longer.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been wading since the late 70s for inland walleyes and I carry only two baits these days. F11 floating Rapalas and Shallow running Shadraps SR5. Best colors are Silver, Chartreuse and Chrome for me. 

I started with just F11s and added the Shadraps when they came on the scene and over time filled a vest with way more stuff than I'd ever use so I went back to these two producers and that's it.

FishUSA has Rapalas on sale today for 20% off.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

As for time, we'd always start around St. Pat's day but the winters and springs have changed significantly. Length of day plays into the spawn as does water temps. April was always our best month also. We'd start wading a couple of hours before sunset and go into the dark a couple or three hours. These days not so long for me. I will say that I've slayed eyes under a bright sun long before sundown at the height of the spawn.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> If able start during this next warm up... it might be slow at first but get a feel for the area,keep going back at different times. I'd guess now to april the nite bite should be good. But if your not catching any at night try during the day. They can be caught shallow all the way to summer. Sometimes longer.


The grind !


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Xrap


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Shadow shad raps have been good to me the last few years. And occasionally a rapala waking minnow


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Xrap


When the eyes are shallow and aggressive, the xrap is my go to! Twitch,twitch,pause.....


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

bomber24 said:


> Rapala f11 floater rapala f11 floater rapala f11 floater rapala f11 floater


Indeed. F11 in clown, black & silver, and blue & silver. In that order, but for me its clown 80% of the time.


----------

